
Washington Post creating 'Launcher' section dedicated to gaming and esports - ChrisArchitect
https://www.washingtonpost.com/pr/2019/10/09/washington-post-releases-launcher-new-section-dedicated-video-gaming-esports/
======
ChrisArchitect
related first staff announcement
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/pr/2019/10/09/washington-
post...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/pr/2019/10/09/washington-post-names-
staff-launcher-new-section-dedicated-video-gaming-esports/)

